# Website Comparison - C&C required



## HitenNainaney (May 21, 2014)

Hey Everyone, 

I've had my website running for the last 2 years and i was personally quite pleased with it. 

However, during my last week off, i tried fiddling and researching on other options, just for a change. (I'd gotten bored of the current one)

So i started working on a second website, i've used wordpress, but i do know a little coding from when i ran my own startup, so i used my little knowledge to customize the new website. 

What i need from you guys its an honest feedback, what works and what doesnt.

My old website is at: www.hitennainaney.com

The new one (Not yet completed uploading all my work) is at: www.hitennainaney.co

Do let me know what you think!

Cheers,
Hiten Nainaney


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 21, 2014)

Your portfolio doesn't autoadjust for width, might cause issues for people with smaller screens. I'm on a 24" widescreen and I have to scroll over to see all the albums. Looks nice otherwise!


----------



## HitenNainaney (May 21, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Your portfolio doesn't autoadjust for width, might cause issues for people with smaller screens. I'm on a 24" widescreen and I have to scroll over to see all the albums. Looks nice otherwise!




Thanks for pointing that out !

Is this the newer one or the old one ?


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 21, 2014)

Sure thing, the newer one. 

Go to Automotive ? Project Types ? Hiten Nainaney Photography on a regular screen and you'll need to scroll, same with the other subsections of your portfolio. It's not a huge deal, but in today's world of the wonderful internet; if your page doesn't auto-adjust, it's not up to speed. 

People are 100% accustomed to scrolling down now, not over. Perhaps look into a parallax setup.

I love your work by the way, I go back to your photos quite often.

Best of luck!


----------



## HitenNainaney (May 21, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Sure thing, the newer one.
> 
> Go to Automotive ? Project Types ? Hiten Nainaney Photography on a regular screen and you'll need to scroll, same with the other subsections of your portfolio. It's not a huge deal, but in today's world of the wonderful internet; if your page doesn't auto-adjust, it's not up to speed.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that tip mate, I'll look into modifying the css for auto-adjusment. 

And thanks, i do as much as i can to learn


----------



## HitenNainaney (May 22, 2014)

Anyone else ? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

